# Dixie outfitter store in Royston



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Nov 21, 2012)

There is a new Dixie outfitter store in Royston georgia at the main red light!they have all the outfitter designs on t shirts,long sleeves and hoodies!also have custom dog collars with name tags!ck it out!southern belles and gents!got a hoodie with a Dixie design that was legal to hunt in!


----------

